# Class A Fire Rating in Paint???



## Museum_Fab_Omaha (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, I have a job coming up for a large children's museum that is requiring our work to be fire rated. We are constructing wooden facades (mostly poplar and MDF) that will attach to the GC new construction walls.

Has anyone dealt with the issue of fire rating? My options as I see it are:
- Spray the raw wood with fire retardant and then prime and paint.

- Use an additive in the primer then paint on top of that.

- Do nothing different but make sure all exposed raw wood is incapsulated with primer and paint. (will this acheive Class A?)

Any thought or experience with this issue would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Chris
Omaha, NE


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I never heard of an architectural Class A fire retardant paint, but found this link http://www.flamecontrol.com/d_paints_n.html

Thanks, I learned something today!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Done a few of these. There's a company called "Project Fire Safety" and the product is "FR-1". Can be added to any paint to create a class A fire coating. I've sold a decent amount, mostly for schools and restaurants. I wanna say its around $10 to treat a gallon.


----------

